# Aali's Secret Santa Thread! Sign-up CLOSED! 2nd Important info update of 12/18



## Aali (Dec 1, 2015)

Everyone has been pm'd! Woohoo! I'm so glad to get that out of the way. I hope to collect everyone's gift's before the 23rd and give them out on that same day. Post here in the thread when you got the gift and I will open my gates for you!

*Please note that tomorrow (the 19th) is my birthday so I might not be on that much.*

Sadly, one person had to be removed from this because they put DLC and hard to get items for all 10 things on their list and when I was pm'ing people I got a few responses saying they were droping out last minute, but no need to fret everyone is getting a gift.

Some people have to get a gift for the person right above or below them XD I thought that was funny.

If you're looking to buy an orderable for your person feel free to check out Agiledog's Catalog Shop! I asked them if it was ok to link this and they said yes so feel free to check it out. They charge the same amount of bells as if you order it yourself plus the world smallest fee you've ever seen. So yeah, hope this helps!

Feel free to post here and leave your wishlists be


----------



## Aali (Dec 1, 2015)

For me for later 

I want...
1- A UNICORN! (Afternoon Tea Set)
2- A PUPPY (Ninja Sword)
3- Black or Whit Katana
4- Veggie Basket
5- Sushi Platter
6- Box of Chocolates
7- Pumpkin Pie
8- Sketchbook
9 Icy Shirt
10- Your favorite K.K song 

Note to your recipient (optional)- 

Do you want me to tell the person who the gift was from-

Password-


----------



## Aali (Dec 1, 2015)

Bump!


----------



## MTPockets (Dec 1, 2015)

I want...
1- Mannequin
2- Virgo Harp
3- Capricorn Ornament
4- Afternoon Tea Set
5- Dolly
6- Editor's Chair
7- Pharaoh's Outfit (as in the dress, not the whole thing!)
8- White Pot
9- Vintage Camera
10- Blue Tartan Tee or Shirt

Note to your recipient (optional)- I put the items in rank order from the things I want the most to the ones I want the least. The things closer to the top are more expensive, but please don't feel pressured to get them. If you can't get something off the list, feel free to use things like my dream address to get an idea for my tastes. It's not completely, up to date, but you'll get the idea. So yeah no pressure to pick from this list. Surprises are nice too.

Do you want me to tell the person who the gift was from- Maybe. I need to think on that.

Password- Santa Shortcake

Question: When will we know who we get? I want to make sure I have enough time to get them a good gift.


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 1, 2015)

I really love this idea!

I want...
1- Afternoon tea set
2- Merlion
3- any refurbished lovely item
4- Virgo harp
5- anything Gracie!
6- lacy white tank
7- Mush lamp
8- Mush end table
9 - any snowman (or snowtyke, snowboy) items
10- pink tulip(s)

Note to your recipient (optional)- sorry my list is so expensive ;-; have a blessed holiday!

Do you want me to tell the person who the gift was from- yes, that makes it more fun 

Password- Santa Shortcake


----------



## AC Julian (Dec 1, 2015)

I want...
1. Gorgeous Table (So Greedy)
2. Gorgeous Counter (Still Greedy)
3. Carnations
4. Gorgeous Wall-Clock (I'm sorry)
5. Newspaper hat thingy
Note to recipient: I'm sorry
I don't want to know who it was (I'll feel guilty)
Password : Santa Shortcake


----------



## Aali (Dec 2, 2015)

Woooo some people! Bump


----------



## Sloom Lagoon (Dec 2, 2015)

_Dear Santa Shortcake, all I want for Christmas is....

1- Coconuts
2- Bamboo Grass
3- Classic Furniture
4- Silver Axe
5- Nibbles to move out (jk... (but not really))
6- Pirate hat
7- Stripy Wetsuit
8- Cabana table _

Note to your recipient (optional)- Merry Christmas! 
Do you want me to tell the person who the gift was from- Can do, don't mind!


----------



## Benjamin_DePew (Dec 2, 2015)

Dear Santa Shortcake, all I want for Christmas is....

1- Phobie
2- K.K. Music (Any is fine!)
3- Classic Furniture
4- Silver Axe
5-Fake Paintings 
6- Wetsuit

Note to your recip


----------



## Demeter_Deme (Dec 2, 2015)

I want...
1- Aroma Pot
2- Cabana Vanity
3- Dolly
4- Creepy Statue
5- Shaved Ice Lamp
6- Master Sword
7- Spinning Wheel
8- Tokonoma
9-  Corn Plant
10 - Berliner


Note to your recipient (optional)- Merry Christmas! Hope I didn't cause you too much trouble, and I'd like to thank you for your time! If you can't find something specifically on my list, I am planning on doing something with the idea of fairytales and fantasy, if that helps any.

Do you want me to tell the person who the gift was from- Yeah, why not?

Password- Santa Shortcake

(Oh, and when will you be assigning us a person to shop for?)


----------



## Aali (Dec 2, 2015)

thoraofasgard said:


> _Dear Santa Shortcake, all I want for Christmas is....
> _


_

Omg I love that I'm adding it to the form _


----------



## fenris (Dec 2, 2015)

Dear Santa Shortcake, I have been very good this year.  All I want for Christmas is -

1)  Kadomatsu
2) Pink Wetsuit
3) any Weeding Day item, but especially the Lily Record Player or the Violet Screen
4) Dragon or Tiger Jacket
5) Acid-Washed Pants
6) Tootoids
7) any non-themed music player
8) any Rustic items
9) Pink roses or lilies
10) Saplings

Do you want me to tell the person who the gift was from -  Mmm...  at the moment, no.  I may change my mind later.  Also, I'll write up a note for the person I get when I actually get them/buy their gift!


----------



## Aali (Dec 2, 2015)

> (Oh, and when will you be assigning us a person to shop for?)



I was thinking maybe the 17th so you have time to get the gift and I have time to get the gift from you and deliver it to your person you shopped for in a Santa suit :3


----------



## alesha (Dec 2, 2015)

Omg, I worote and it disappeared!


----------



## Aali (Dec 2, 2015)

alesha said:


> Omg, I wrote and it disappeared!



Feel free to rewrite it


----------



## alesha (Dec 2, 2015)

I will if I can be bothered to, maybe sat


----------



## Aali (Dec 2, 2015)

bump!


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 2, 2015)

I would like to participate in this but i wont be available after the 13th...
I hope everyone else gets to enjoys this though!!


----------



## Aali (Dec 2, 2015)

Kittyinpink87 said:


> I would like to participate in this but i wont be available after the 13th...
> I hope everyone else gets to enjoys this though!!



Thanks!


----------



## Araie (Dec 2, 2015)

_Dear Santa Shortcake, all I want for Christmas is..
1- Any sort of Streetpass item! Throwing beans will be preferred (yes, I know, this isn't a Streetpass item, but still..), but it's still perfectly fine if you can't!
2- Aurora screen
3- Capsule-toy machine
4- Rice cake
5- Dream catcher
6- Fancy doll
7- General's fan
8- Bamboo grass
9- Mochi pestle

Note to your recipient (optional)- Thanks, and Merry Christmas!

Do you want me to tell the person who the gift was from- Nope!

Password- Santa Shortcake!
_


----------



## helloxcutiee (Dec 2, 2015)

Dear Santa Shortcake, all I want for Christmas is...
1- Holly starts or sweet olive starts.
2- Striped wetsuit
3- Treasure chest
4- Forest wall
5- Streetpass items, balloons, ice cream, bubble blower, tweeter etc.
6- Throwing beans!
Note to your recipient (optional)- Happy Holidays!! 
Do you want me to tell the person who the gift was from- Sure.


----------



## Aali (Dec 2, 2015)

Bumps!

- - - Post Merge - - -

bump

- - - Post Merge - - -

bump


----------



## DarkOnyx (Dec 2, 2015)

Never mind. I don't believe I will be active then. I hope everyone who's participating has fun, and have a merry Christmas!


----------



## Kristen (Dec 2, 2015)

Yay, I love Secret Santa events!

Dear Santa Shortcake, all I want for Christmas is...
1- Cute clothing (if you find it cute there's a chance that I will too so don't worry)
2. Any art
3. Any K.K. music (trust me, even if I have it in my main town, I have two other towns that are newly started so it would be much appreciated )
4. A bubble wand
Note to your recipient (optional)- happy jingle day 
Password - Santa Shortcake
Do you want me to tell the person who the gift was from- noooooooo, I love secret gift giving


----------



## Panda Hero (Dec 2, 2015)

changed my mind, i'm sorry!!


----------



## louise23 (Dec 3, 2015)

what a nice idea 

Dear Santa Shortcake, all I want for Christmas is...
1 gold tools
2 pink lace up dress
3 Banana Split Hat
4Yellow Dotted Dress
5 Dollhouse Dress
6 Black Velvet Dress
note to recipient  thank you

Do you want me to tell the person who the gift was from yes
Password- Santa Shortcake


----------



## Aali (Dec 3, 2015)

Bump-a-doo


----------



## radioloves (Dec 3, 2015)

Dear Santa Shortcake, all I want for Christmas is...
1-Dynamic painting 
2-Quaint painting
3-Perfect painting
4-Amazing painting
5-Nice painting
6-Common painting
7-Moving painting
8-Flowery painting
9-Jolly painting
10-Fine painting

Note to your recipient (optional)- Thank you!! Have a good holiday 

Do you want me to tell the person who the gift was from- yes for sure~

Password-Santa Shortcake


----------



## Red Cat (Dec 3, 2015)

Dear Santa Shortcake, all I want for Toy Day are the items on this modest and humble list:

1. Crown
2. Royal Crown
3. Throne
4. Super Toilet customized in gold color
5. Golden Slingshot
6. Golden Shovel
7. Golden Axe
8. Golden Fishing Rod
9. Golden Bug Net
10. Golden Watering Can



Ok! Ok! That list was just a joke  Since I already have almost every item in the game, I don't really want stuff you can just buy in a store. Whoever gets my list is going to have to go on a holiday quest to get all of the stuff that I want. This is more about the experience than the actual stuff, so have fun with it and take some screenshots for me  (but send them to Aali so your identity is not revealed) *Oh, and don't buy the presents from someone else. I expect you to show me some love and effort and holiday spirit by getting all of these yourself.*

Note: I crossed off the easier presents because I didn't know we were only doing one present.

Ok, here it goes. Dear Santa Shortcake, all I want for Toy Day is...

1. A ski set item (from completing a bingo card from the snowman)

2. A snowtyke item (this is a reflection of your snow-people building skills, so try to make it a snowman matryoska or I'll insult you)

3. A pirate theme item from Pascal

4. A piece of garbage (can, boot, or tire); If you have a beautiful town ordinance, you'll have to either turn it off or go to someone else's town and fish for it.

5. A beehive; You have to send a screenshot of you either getting stung or catching the bee to Aali.

6. A miniature fossil model from Cyrus

7. A music box from Cyrus with your favorite K.K. song

8. A piece of furniture customized with a gold ore (it does not have to be a super toilet, but that would be funny). You have to find the gold ore yourself.

9. Your favorite hybrid flower; Breed it from scratch (non-hybrid flowers) if you can.

10. An outfit for me to wear. It can be cool, cute, weird, dumb, or crazy. Whatever you send me, I'll put on and post a screenshot of it on this thread. I'm a boy by the way just in case you are curious.



Note to recipient: This stuff costs way too much.

Do you want me to tell you who the gifts were from?: Give me a little time to guess who sent me them. I'll leave it up to the person giving the gifts whether (s)he wants to reveal his/her identity.


----------



## Aali (Dec 3, 2015)

Bump!

- - - Post Merge - - -

bump


----------



## AkaneDeath (Dec 3, 2015)

_Dear Santa Shortcake, all I want for Christmas is..
1- White roses
2- Aurora screen
3- Sushi platter
4- Rice cake
5- Blue Roses
6- Fireplace
7- Cat tank dress
8- Bamboo grass
9- Dream catcher
10- Aeries rocking chair

Note to your recipient (optional)- Merry Christmas!

Do you want me to tell the person who the gift was from- Nope!

Password- Santa Shortcake!
_


----------



## Aali (Dec 3, 2015)

Fa la la la laaaaaaaa la la la BUMP


----------



## Hamilton (Dec 3, 2015)

Dear Santa Shortcake:
As much as I'd love to sign up, this looks like it will take a lot of effort. I'm not good at effort. Put me on the naughty list. ;-; Sorry Santa!


----------



## Aali (Dec 3, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Hamilton (Dec 3, 2015)

Oh nvm this looks fun. Put me back on the nice list.

Dear Santa Shortcake, all I want for Christmas is...
1- A wrapped present of your choice
2- A rainbow tank/shirt
3- A (Big) Festive Tree
4- A DLC item of your choice
5- A Gracie item/article of clothing of your choice (unless you don't have Gracie yet)
6- A Food DLC item (Turkey, Rice Cake ect)
7- Whatever you can think of! Merry holiday season!
8- Whatever you can think of!
9- Whatever you can think of!
10- Whatever you can think of!

Note to your recipient (optional)-  Have a holly jolly whatever the heck you celebrate!

Do you want me to tell the person who the gift was from- Nah. It's more fun that way.

Password- Santa Shortcake


----------



## Balverine (Dec 3, 2015)

Ooh, I like this idea c:

I want...
1- Stripe knit cap
2- Flower bouquet
3- Ukulele
4- Star globe
5- Telescope
6- Snowtyke stuff
7- Purple pansies
8- Aurora screen
9- Blue violets
10-Carnations

Note to your recipient (optional)- I love you

Do you want me to tell the person who the gift was from- no

Password- Santa Shortcake


----------



## Aali (Dec 3, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Aali (Dec 4, 2015)

Bumping this


----------



## TheEchoTimes (Dec 4, 2015)

*Dear Santa Shortcake, all I want for Christmas is...*
1- ceramic hot pot
2- hinaningyo (the Girl's Day doll display)
3- stewpot
4- festive-tree dress
5- twelve-grape plate
6- bureom
7- rice cake
8- cucumber horse
9- eggplant cow
10- dango and/or the Tanabata tree

*Note to your recipient (optional)- *I'm very sorry there's so many event items. Don't feel pressured to give me all of them. Even just the stewpot and the dress is fine.

*Do you want me to tell the person who the gift was from-* Nah.

*Password-* Santa Shortcake


----------



## Aali (Dec 4, 2015)

bump


----------



## Aali (Dec 4, 2015)

Bump-a-doo


----------



## Aali (Dec 4, 2015)

la~bump


----------



## Aali (Dec 5, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Aali (Dec 5, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Aali (Dec 5, 2015)

Bump


----------



## Aali (Dec 6, 2015)

Bump-a-doo


----------



## Aali (Dec 6, 2015)

Bump


----------



## cassieok5 (Dec 6, 2015)

all I want for Christmas is...
1-(I don't know I i can list this) popsicle collectible
 2-snowman set
 3-sweets set
 4-hair bow wig
 5-golden axe
 6-golden shovel
 7-golden net
 8-golden slingshot
 9-golden watering can
 10-pink wet suit

 Note to your recipient (optional)- and a crappy new year

 Do you want me to tell the person who the gift was from-yes

 Password-Santa Shortcake y'all


----------



## Araie (Dec 6, 2015)

cassieok5 said:


> all I want for Christmas is...
> 1-(I don't know I i can list this) popsicle collectible
> 2-snowman set
> 3-sweets set
> ...



I know I am not the owner, but I thought I might as well let you know.. 

"1.) Do not list DLC/rares for all 10 things, only a few, you might get someone who is still starting out and can't get that!

2.) Do not list dreamies, igb, or tbt as wishlist items...please" 
So.. might wanna edit the whole thing.


----------



## Aali (Dec 6, 2015)

Araie said:


> I know I am not the owner, but I thought I might as well let you know..
> 
> "1.) Do not list DLC/rares for all 10 things, only a few, you might get someone who is still starting out and can't get that!
> 
> ...



Yeah you should...also no sets please. I guess I should have list that but it's not fair if someone gets 1 thing and you get like 10


----------



## Aali (Dec 6, 2015)

bump


----------



## alesha (Dec 6, 2015)

Finally, I'll redo it quickly
Dear Santa Shortcake, all I want for Christmas is...
1-blue or gold roses
2-throwing beans
3-your fave kk song
4-food realted items
5-wetsuit
6-ice lamp
7-men's toilet
8-711 abd
9-island item
10-a cute outfit, or part of a cute outfit
Note to your recipient (optional)-*I hope this isn't too much. I would like to thank you soso much!
Do you want me to tell the person who the gift was from-sure!
Password-santa shortcake


----------



## Aali (Dec 6, 2015)

b u m p


----------



## Neon Skylite (Dec 7, 2015)

Dear Santa Shortcake, all I want for Christmas 

IS FOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD!
JK.

1- Minimalist Furniture
2- Modern Wood furniture
3- Golden Axe, Shovel, Rod, Net, Watering can.
4- Graham's Picture
5- 6 pink lilies
6- 2 orange cosmos and 1 black lily
7- 9 blue pansies
8- Daisy's Pic
9- Rocco's Pic
10- Shari's Pic

Note to your recipient - Merry Christmas! If you visit my village, you'll realise every villager's pic I asked for but Graham are not here. The pics are memorials for my museum. The villagers who remain go to my house. Oh, and write on the board "Hello Neon, Merry Christmas!"

Do you want me to tell you who the gift was from - Wynaut?

The password is Santa Shortcake.

ALL I WANT FOR CHRISTMAS
IS FOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD!


----------



## Aali (Dec 7, 2015)

bump


----------



## Aali (Dec 8, 2015)

bump


----------



## Aali (Dec 8, 2015)

bump


----------



## Aali (Dec 8, 2015)

bump


----------



## Aali (Dec 8, 2015)

bump


----------



## Aali (Dec 9, 2015)

bump


----------



## Aali (Dec 9, 2015)

bump


----------



## starlightsong (Dec 9, 2015)

Dear Santa Shortcake, all I want for Christmas is...
1- Violet Screen
2- Princess Wall
3- Princess Bed
4- Ladybug Carpet
5- Ladybug Chair
6- Your favorite KK Slider song, or if you don't have a favorite I'd like KK Sonata/Bubblegum KK!
7- Regal Bookcase
8- Rococo Floor

Note to your recipient (optional)- Please don't feel obligated or pressured to find the most expensive item, these are all things that I need and any of them would be neat to get!  However the list is in order of preference! Merry Christmas, and a happy Toy Day!

Do you want me to tell the person who the gift was from- Sure, I suppose!

Password- Santa Shortcake


----------



## Aali (Dec 9, 2015)

*Also I may note that when you get your person to shop for you can only get the one item! *


----------



## Aali (Dec 10, 2015)

*-6 DAYS LEFT UNTIL SIGN UP ENDS-*


----------



## The cub servant (Dec 11, 2015)

Aali said:


> *Also I may note that when you get your person to shop for you can only get the one item! *



So, you only have to gift out one item? Bcause I would love to join, although I haven't gotten very far in this game...


----------



## hydrophonic (Dec 11, 2015)

Dear Santa Shortcake, all I want for Christmas is...
1- Cacao tree
2- Box corner sofa
3- Box sofa
4- Ceramic hot pot
5- Claw-foot tub

Note to your recipient (optional)- First of all, thank you!! Whatever the thing i receive i'll be happy with it!! Don't feel obligated to buy the most expensive or rarest thing, everything is well received!! Merry christmas & have a happy holiday!! ♥

Do you want me to tell the person who the gift was from- I prefer you not to, thanks!!

Password- Santa Shortcake.


----------



## Aali (Dec 11, 2015)

The cub servant said:


> So, you only have to gift out one item? Bcause I would love to join, although I haven't gotten very far in this game...



Yes. You'll get someone with 10 things on their list and you pick one of those 10 things. After sign ups end the #1 post on here will be edited to have all the info you need plus a few ideas for places to shop.


----------



## The cub servant (Dec 11, 2015)

_Dear Santa Shortcake, all I want for Christmas is...
1- Lucky clover
2- Something from the flower set.
3- Something from the card series.
4- Something from the alpine series.
5- Paper lantern
6- A gyroid! Any kind of Lullaboid (Except for mini) or any kind of Nebuloid (Not slim or tall)
7- Perfect pear
8- Your favorite K.K. song! 
9- Apple / Cherry
10- A Hybrid (Orange / Black)

Note to your recipient (optional)- Merry christmas, and a happy new year! =^.^= 

Do you want me to tell the person who the gift was from- Nope 

Password- Santa Shortcake_

Is this okay? ^^'


----------



## Aali (Dec 11, 2015)

The cub servant said:


> _Dear Santa Shortcake, all I want for Christmas is...
> 1- Lucky clover
> 2- Something from the flower set.
> 3- Something from the card series.
> ...



Perfect


----------



## Red Cat (Dec 12, 2015)

Bumping for Aali


----------



## Aali (Dec 12, 2015)

bump


----------



## Aali (Dec 12, 2015)

boop


----------



## Aali (Dec 13, 2015)

bump


----------



## Aali (Dec 13, 2015)

BUMP


----------



## Bon Bonne (Dec 13, 2015)

Dear Santa Shortcake, all I want for Christmas is...
1- classic carpet
2- mush lamp
3- Gracie tank
4- pansies of any hybrid color, except orange 
5- crane game
6- popcorn machine
7- reel-to-reel
8- flower chair
9- flower table
10- your favorite K.K. song

Note to your recipient (optional)- I basically just listed furniture I want after the first few things for a complete list, thank you for whatever you choose to give me

Do you want me to tell the person who the gift was from- no

Password- Santa Shortcake


----------



## Charcolor (Dec 14, 2015)

this seems fun!!

Dear Santa Shortcake, all I want for Christmas is...
1- Aries rocking chair
2- Sweater dress
3- Dollhouse dress
4- Any brewstoid besides mega
5- Double-neck guitar
6- Upright piano
7- Motherly statue
8- Ancient statue
9- Pics of any bear cub (besides Barold)
10- Perfect peach basket

Note to your recipient (optional)- in order from most to least wanted, i suggest you pick the highest on the list that you're able to get!

Do you want me to tell the person who the gift was from- not unless they want you to, and only after the gifts have been given!!

Password- Santa Shortcake


----------



## Aali (Dec 14, 2015)

bump! Can't believe it's almost the 16th


----------



## MTPockets (Dec 15, 2015)

Bump! I love these sorts of things ^_^


----------



## Aali (Dec 15, 2015)

Moving the deadline up a day since it seems sigh-ups have slowed down drastically.


----------



## wordcutouts (Dec 15, 2015)

What a fun idea! I'd love to participate. 

*Dear Santa Shortcake, all I want for Christmas is...*

1. anything from the campus set that isn't the notebook wardrobe or the eraser sofa
2. gorgeous wall clock
3. beautiful statue
4. creepy statue
5. ceramic tile
6. bottled ship
7. diner tile
8. nurse's uniform
9. pastel stripe dress
10. sweet-olive start

*Note to your recipient (optional):* I know, my list is for the most part pretty expensive so no pressure to get those things. I'd honestly be super stoked on the cheaper items on my list too as they're not in perfect order, but they're pretty close to that order. I made this list on the fly pretty much. I hope you have a wonderful holiday season and thanks in advance!

*Do you want me to tell the person who the gift was from?:* Sure! Don't worry if it's bothersome though. 

*Password:* Santa Shortcake


----------



## Adhara (Dec 15, 2015)

Dear Santa Shortcake, all I want for Christmas is...
1- any hybrids
2- any icecreams
3- perfect pears
4- white lucky cat
5- chinese lantern
6- any painting (fake or real)
7- a music box
8- holiday stocking


Note to your recipient (optional)- merry christmas & enjoy your gifts!! 

Do you want me to tell the person who the gift was from- Nope! That way it's a true secret santa.

Password- Santa Shortcake


This is a very cute idea! I can't wait to shop for someone.


----------



## Aali (Dec 15, 2015)

bump


----------



## smileorange (Dec 15, 2015)

Hehe last minute sign up from me!  Thanks so much for organising this!  

Dear Santa Shortcake, all I want for Christmas is...
1- Rice cooker
2- Ceramic Hot Pot
3- Shogi piece
4- Paper lantern
5- Any carnation
6- Perfect peaches
7- A music box with your favourite song!  


Note to your recipient (optional)- I hope you have a lovely holiday and enjoy yourselves! I also hope an item on my wishlist wasn't too hard to find!  

Do you want me to tell the person who the gift was from- Definitely!  

Password- Santa Shortcake


----------



## wordcutouts (Dec 15, 2015)

Out of curiosity, how many people have signed up so far? I could just count, but I'm lazy like that. Haha.

*EDIT:* So I counted and unless I did so incorrectly (which is 100% possible, ha), I believe there are 30 of us! HOW EXCITING!


----------



## Aali (Dec 15, 2015)

wordcutouts said:


> Out of curiosity, how many people have signed up so far? I could just count, but I'm lazy like that. Haha.
> 
> *EDIT:* So I counted and unless I did so incorrectly (which is 100% possible, ha), I believe there are 30 of us! HOW EXCITING!



Wow really? Dang! So glad we have a even number so far! If we get bombarded with last minute sign-ups I might extend the deadline back to the 16th


----------



## MTPockets (Dec 15, 2015)

Last minute bump!


----------



## Aali (Dec 15, 2015)

Sign-ups are closed! Woo! We got an even number!


----------



## Hamilton (Dec 15, 2015)

I'm so excited to start shopping! I love shopping! Especially when it's with hypothetical money!


----------



## MTPockets (Dec 15, 2015)

Woohoo! I'm so excited, I can't wait to see who I get


----------



## wordcutouts (Dec 16, 2015)

Yaaay! I hope everyone manages to get something off their list although let's be real... it would be pretty hard to not accomplish that. I'm excited to start shopping too!


----------



## MTPockets (Dec 16, 2015)

Today the potbelly stove (that's on my list) is in my nookling shop >_< I really want to buy it. Since the pairs haven't been made yet, is it too late to switch it for another orderable item of equal or less value?


----------



## Aali (Dec 16, 2015)

MTPockets said:


> Today the potbelly stove (that's on my list) is in my nookling shop >_< I really want to buy it. Since the pairs haven't been made yet, is it too late to switch it for another orderable item of equal or less value?



Do it fast, gonna start pm'ing people!


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 16, 2015)

Wait so can we get all the gifts the person wants or is there a limit? I'm so sorry for a dumb question, but I forgot what you'd said when I signed up ;o;


----------



## Aali (Dec 16, 2015)

mayor-of-ivyvale said:


> Wait so can we get all the gifts the person wants or is there a limit? I'm so sorry for a dumb question, but I forgot what you'd said when I signed up ;o;



Gotta be fair, 1 gift per person


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 16, 2015)

Aali said:


> Gotta be fair, 1 gift per person



Ah ok thank you!


----------



## Aali (Dec 16, 2015)

*Important Info Update On Post #1!*


----------



## smileorange (Dec 18, 2015)

Are we meant to have received our recipient by now? I'm not rushing you, just worried you might have missed me!


----------



## Aali (Dec 18, 2015)

*INFO UPDATE CAUSE I'M A MORON!*


----------



## Red Cat (Dec 18, 2015)

Do you need any help? You should get this fixed soon because people need time to get stuff and you probably want to deliver the presents on the 22nd or 23rd because people are going to be busy with stuff on Christmas eve and day.


----------



## Aali (Dec 18, 2015)

*ANOTHER IMPORTANT UPDATE ON 1ST POST*


----------



## Balverine (Dec 18, 2015)

I got the gift for my person whenever you want me to bring it over . 3.


----------



## Demeter_Deme (Dec 18, 2015)

I got the gift for my person, and I'll try to be on-hand when you're available.


----------



## MTPockets (Dec 18, 2015)

I have the gift for my new person ^_^ VM me when you want to pick it up or have it dropped off


----------



## Araie (Dec 19, 2015)

I have a gift! However, I am going to be extremely busy today, so I would appreciate it if I could come over tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## Hamilton (Dec 19, 2015)

I'll be ready tomorrow. I've got loads of stuff to do also.


----------



## Charcolor (Dec 19, 2015)

i have my gift! my friend is sleeping over today, so i'd appreciate it if you could wait until tomorrow before letting me drop off the gift!

also, happy birthday!


----------



## TheEchoTimes (Dec 19, 2015)

I have my gift! Tell me whenever you're ready for me and I'll add you.


----------



## AkaneDeath (Dec 20, 2015)

I got my gift.


----------



## Aali (Dec 20, 2015)

Yay tons of people are ready! I will try to plan this so if I have your gift ready I can drop it off and get the gift for your person. So far it seems like Araie will be giving her gift and getting one too. Will add you all soon~!


----------



## Adhara (Dec 20, 2015)

I've got my gift ready as well! I'll add your friend code later


----------



## Demeter_Deme (Dec 20, 2015)

So, I'm a little unclear on what happens now. Just to be clear on this, are we waiting for a signal from you when you're ready to pick things up? Or are you waiting on us?


----------



## Aali (Dec 20, 2015)

Ok so it seems like over half of the people who signed up have dropped out and this is very stressful so we might not do this. Idk, I'm gonna sleep on it


----------



## smileorange (Dec 20, 2015)

Oh no! I hope it can still go on, but understand if it's too stressful.


----------



## TheEchoTimes (Dec 20, 2015)

smileorange said:


> Oh no! I hope it can still go on, but understand if it's too stressful.


Yeah, definitely. Your wellbeing, physical and mental, comes first.


----------



## Aali (Dec 20, 2015)

We might do this still idk we started with 32 people now we have like 6 or 7


----------



## smileorange (Dec 20, 2015)

6 or 7?! Haha that's terrible! 

I don't mind getting a new person, but seriously, you don't have to if it's causing too much stress.


----------



## Demeter_Deme (Dec 20, 2015)

Well, that bites. Oh, well.


----------



## Araie (Dec 20, 2015)

I'm still with you! No worries!.. Well, sort of.


----------



## Red Cat (Dec 20, 2015)

If this is much for you to handle, then you should just take the secret out of the Secret Santa and have people deliver the gifts themselves.

Edit:

Ok, here's my idea to make this work since we're getting really close to the holidays. Find 3 helpers (I can be one of them) who are available at different times. You and each helper takes a 6 hour "shift" on the 23rd to deliver presents (you won't actually be spending 6 hours delivering presents, you just have to be generally available during the shift to deliver a few presents). Someone does 12-6 A.M. EST on the 23rd, another does 6-12 A.M., another does 12-6 P.M., and the last person does 6-12 P.M. Every person who wants to receive a present has to post one of these windows which they will be available. Each helper is responsible for delivering to everyone who is available during their shift.

So basically, Aali find two other helpers ASAP, and everyone try to get your present for another person to one of the helpers (anyone) either on Monday or Tuesday. On Tuesday night sometime hopefully all the helpers can meet and exchange the presents so that all the presents end up with the helper who needs to deliver them. On Wednesday, the helpers deliver them.

Let me know if this sounds good or if you are confused.


----------



## fenris (Dec 20, 2015)

I'm still on board, but if you feel the need to call it off, I totally understand.  It's a lot for one person to manage.


----------



## Aali (Dec 20, 2015)

Kinda confused with this plan?


----------



## Red Cat (Dec 20, 2015)

Aali said:


> Kinda confused with this plan?



Ok, I'll try to explain it in some more detail. We'll have everyone participating post when they are available on the 23rd of December. Let's say someone says they are available from 10-11 A.M. EST. Then the helper who is doing the 6-12 A.M. shift would be responsible for delivering that present to that person sometime from 10-11 A.M EST. If another person says they are available from 3-5 P.M. EST, then the 12-6 P.M. helper delivers that present. So hopefully each helper only has to deliver 5-10 presents instead of all 30. On Monday and Tuesday, all the helpers collect all of the gifts and give them to the person who is responsible for delivering them. So the presents go like this:

Buyer -> Any helper -> Helper who delivers -> recipient

It may sound complicated, but it isn't really that complicated and is a lot easier than one person picking up and delivering every present. Does anyone else understand what I'm saying? I can handle all of the logistic stuff if I just get the volunteers.


----------



## TheEchoTimes (Dec 20, 2015)

Yeah, but according to Aali, we don't even have 10 participants now, Red.


----------



## MTPockets (Dec 20, 2015)

I'm really sorry. I really wanted to participate and had started collecting items weeks ago. As someone who had to "drop out" I really hope you can make things happen. Heck I'm hoping to be able to fix my internet on Tuesday so I can still participate. Those who don't care if their Santa is a "secret" could just deliver their own gifts to cut down on the number of transactions needed. I think as long as things work out anything is fine.


----------



## Red Cat (Dec 20, 2015)

TheEchoTimes said:


> Yeah, but according to Aali, we don't even have 10 participants now, Red.


I don't know if people have actually PMed Aali saying that they are out, or if they are just not responding because they don't know what the hell is going on, kind of like this:



Demeter_Deme said:


> So, I'm a little unclear on what happens now. Just to be clear on this, are we waiting for a signal from you when you're ready to pick things up? Or are you waiting on us?



I figure if people posted on this thread, then most are genuinely interested unless they have explicitly said otherwise. I'd PM or VM every participant if there is an actual plan since threads are good for discussing ideas but bad for getting peoples' attention. But hey, I'm just trying to help save Christmas. If people just want to give up on this, then I really don't care. It just sucks that the people were really interested basically wasted their time because of poor planning / lack of interest.


----------



## smileorange (Dec 20, 2015)

I'm definitely still interested and happy to volunteer to do deliveries if this is still going ahead!  

It'd be really helpful to know who's still participating.


----------



## Kristen (Dec 21, 2015)

I'm still participating. I haven't been as active but I replied to Aali's PM. Not sure if it was received/read as I didn't get a reply back. I'd happily just deliver my own present if there's some kind of problem.. I haven't been as aware of what's been going on and I'm kind of confused.


----------



## fenris (Dec 21, 2015)

I'd be willing to make my own delivery, too.  I'll need to complete my Santa outfit, but that shouldn't be too big a deal.


----------



## Kristen (Dec 21, 2015)

fenris said:


> I'd be willing to make my own delivery, too.  I'll need to complete my Santa outfit, but that shouldn't be too big a deal.



Ohh, I didn't think about that part... I guess I should get the outfit again.


----------



## Demeter_Deme (Dec 21, 2015)

If helping with deliveries would make this happen, then I'd be glad to help. That said, if the participants are down so low, the actual deliveries list may be lopsided, but... It's better to give than receive, I suppose.


----------



## TheEchoTimes (Dec 21, 2015)

Yeah, I can deliver too, if my person's still in it to win it. I have the whole Santa outfit, too.


----------



## Adhara (Dec 21, 2015)

Same here, if the secret santa part of it doesnt work out I have no problem delivering my person's gifts right to them!


----------



## Aali (Dec 21, 2015)

Ok. If you're still in this post the lemon smile face


----------



## TheEchoTimes (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## The cub servant (Dec 21, 2015)

I am ready with a gift


----------



## Demeter_Deme (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## Charcolor (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## fenris (Dec 21, 2015)

I am absolutely still in.


----------



## Araie (Dec 21, 2015)

I have my Santa outfit and everything! Just let me know when you are available to trade with me!


----------



## Red Cat (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## Adhara (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## Balverine (Dec 21, 2015)




----------



## Bon Bonne (Dec 21, 2015)

I have not been keeping the best eye on this, and actually joined, hoping it'd make me get on the ball with even checking this forum. it... didn't really change much, oops! ;v; but if there's so few people participating now, I don't know if it'd be worth bothering with T__T
otherwise, I am still in.


----------



## smileorange (Dec 22, 2015)

Yes, I hope we still have enough people. I'm definitely still in.


----------



## The cub servant (Dec 22, 2015)

oh oops, forgot the lemon head


----------



## TheEchoTimes (Dec 22, 2015)

You want us to go ahead and start delivering stuff? If so, do we just send a PM/VM saying "Yo, I'm your Secret Santa from Aali," or something to that effect? (Also, am I the one who got removed, because I know I have many rare items on my list, but IDK if the Stwepot is orderable... I think it is, but...)


----------



## smileorange (Dec 22, 2015)

Any response yet?

I have no clue what's going on. We're just delivering to our original recipients?


----------



## starlightsong (Dec 22, 2015)

Er, hi, I came to tell you today that I had the gift for my person but then I saw that things are a bit weird and I'm not really sure if this is still happening...? I read the last few pages. If we are still doing this, I'm in. But I hope someone can explain what's happening here.


----------



## MTPockets (Dec 22, 2015)

Woohoo I'm in, I'm in! I got my internet fixed. I can still participate!!!


----------



## Demeter_Deme (Dec 23, 2015)

TheEchoTimes said:


> You want us to go ahead and start delivering stuff? If so, do we just send a PM/VM saying "Yo, I'm your Secret Santa from Aali," or something to that effect? (Also, am I the one who got removed, because I know I have many rare items on my list, but IDK if the Stwepot is orderable... I think it is, but...)



This sounds like a plan, unless OP has some other method of handling it in-mind.


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Dec 23, 2015)

Just checking in this thread again as I saw the other day op was having second thoughts about continuing this project. I'm still up for it but I'm not sure if she decided which way to go?


----------



## starlightsong (Dec 23, 2015)

mayor-of-ivyvale said:


> Just checking in this thread again as I saw the other day op was having second thoughts about continuing this project. I'm still up for it but I'm not sure if she decided which way to go?



The person who I believe is my secret santa just directly delivered to me, so I think that's what we're doing? I agree it's a bit confusing, but I'd say just message the person you got and deliver to them.


----------



## MTPockets (Dec 23, 2015)

I'd really love some clarification on what's happening too.


----------



## smileorange (Dec 23, 2015)

I've been contacted by my secret santa, so I think everyone is just contacting their person and doing their own deliveries. 

If anyone who is still a participating secret santa and doesn't get a present because theirs dropped out , I'll be happy to get you something too.


----------



## TheEchoTimes (Dec 23, 2015)

I contacted my person to gift, but they haven't replied back yet... Just waiting patiently. Glad everyone took the initiative!


----------



## MTPockets (Dec 23, 2015)

In case Aali or anyone else is keeping track I have given my gift and received one too ^_^


----------

